
Invertbucket – A script to move Mercurial repos from Bitbucket to Sourcehut - cosmojg
https://hg.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/invertbucket
======
cosmojg
Bitbucket is dropping Mercurial support:
[https://bitbucket.org/blog/sunsetting-mercurial-support-
in-b...](https://bitbucket.org/blog/sunsetting-mercurial-support-in-bitbucket)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20745393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20745393)

